# [LILO] Triple boot - Vista, Xp i Linux jak zrobić ?

## MOL_PL

Witam,

podział dysku:

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        1275    10240000    7  HPFS/NTFS                            XP

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda2            1275        2549    10233818+  83  Linux                                 GENTOO

/dev/sda3   *        2550        7650    40960000    7  HPFS/NTFS                          VISTA

Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda4            7650       30401   182755008+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5            7650        7780     1051794+  82  Linux swap / Solaris              SWAP

/dev/sda6            7781       11604    30716248+   6  FAT16                                 WOLNE dla WS2003

/dev/sda7           11605       30401   150986871    7  HPFS/NTFS                         DANE usera

```

Kolejnośc instalacji OSów:

- Vista na sda3

- XP na sda1 - zamazał mbr

- gentoo na sda2

Zainstalowałem lilo i nie wiem jak dobrać się do pozostałych OSów.

```

lba32

boot = /dev/sda

prompt

timeout=50

delay = 50

default=gentoo

image = /boot/gentoo-jajko

        root = /dev/sda2

        label = gentoo

        read-only # read-only for checking

other = /dev/sda1

        label = XP

        table = /dev/sda

```

- nie działa XP  :Sad:  pisze 

```
"Brak BOOTMGR Naciśnij CTRL+ALT+DEL aby zrestartować"
```

- czy to w ogóle zadziała ?

- jak odpalić Viste ?

- a może tylko pod grubem zadziała ( ale go nie znam )

Dziwne jest że:

```

other = /dev/sda3

        label = XP

        table = /dev/sda

```

Odpala XPka a chyba powinno Viste ?

Dodam jeszcze że XP zainstalował się na dysku D ( na C jest Vista ) lecz nie ma plików typu pagefile.sys boot.ini na D a są na C !

Czyżby XP kierował się jakoś aktywną partycją ( była to C bo Viste jako pierwszą zainstalowałem ) i na nią wrzucił plik i może coś zamazał w Viście ?

================================================

OK, zrobiłem to inaczej:

z lilo mam wybór LINUX or WIN

a za pomocą http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm

wybieram dalej czyli XP or VISTA

i wszystkie 3 OSy działają .

Ma ktoś lepszy pomysł ? TZN wszystkie opcje w jednym boot menadżerze  ?

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## Piecia

Nie mam visty ale grub nie ładuje jej?

----------

## dylon

A nie mozesz tego zrobic po ludzku?  (czytaj uzyc grub-a?)

1.sytemy sobie instalujesz w dowolnej kolejnosci (chyba ze ntloader z xp nie odpali visty - wtedy najpierw xp potem viste)

2.instalujesz gruba

3. konfigurujesz gruba  :Razz: 

z grubie do windows-ow takie wpisy daj:

```
title=Windows

rootnoverify (hdx,x)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

----------

## 13Homer

To makeactive to po co?

----------

## Piecia

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> To makeactive to po co?

 info grub ->Booting->OS specific notes->Dos/Windows

----------

## 13Homer

Ja się pytam co to daje tak naprawdę, bo manuala czytałem. Nigdy tego nie używałem i jak na razie wszystko działa jak trzeba, Na ogół robię tak, że gruba instaluję na partycji linuksowej i stamtąd uruchamiam system, więc takie makeactive wszystko by mi rozwalało. A Windowsy niech sobie wtedy robią w MBR co chcą.

----------

## Piecia

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Ja się pytam co to daje tak naprawdę, bo manuala czytałem. Nigdy tego nie używałem i jak na razie wszystko działa jak trzeba, Na ogół robię tak, że gruba instaluję na partycji linuksowej i stamtąd uruchamiam system, więc takie makeactive wszystko by mi rozwalało. A Windowsy niech sobie wtedy robią w MBR co chcą.

 No chyba  czyni ją aktywną ale fakt bez tej opcji też działa. Poza tym makeactive co miało by ci rozwalić?

Arfrever: Ortografia ('s/Po za/Poza/')

----------

## Bialy

 *MOL_PL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
> ...

 

Tak OT nie zauwazyles czegos dziwnego? Np. tego ze partycje sie Tobie nachodza?

----------

## 13Homer

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Po za tym makeactive co miało by ci rozwalić?

 

To, że po wykonaniu makeactive na partycji z Windowsami nie mam już dostępu do Linuksa, muszę bootować LiveDVD i z powrotem ustawiać partycję linuksową jako aktywną.

Słyszałem oczywiście, że Windowsy muszą być startowane z partycji aktywnej (i podstawowej, i cośtam jeszcze), ale od kilku lat tego nie praktykuję i wszystko działa, stąd pytanie o prawdziwy sens opcji makeactive. Wszyscy to chyba bezmyślnie przepisują z manuala bez wnikania w zasadność.

----------

## Piecia

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To, że po wykonaniu makeactive na partycji z Windowsami nie mam już dostępu do Linuksa, muszę bootować LiveDVD i z powrotem ustawiać partycję linuksową jako aktywną.
> 
> Słyszałem oczywiście, że Windowsy muszą być startowane z partycji aktywnej (i podstawowej, i cośtam jeszcze), ale od kilku lat tego nie praktykuję i wszystko działa, stąd pytanie o prawdziwy sens opcji makeactive. Wszyscy to chyba bezmyślnie przepisują z manuala bez wnikania w zasadność.

 

Dziwne, fakt że gruba instalują zawsze w mbr. W sumie to wyjaśnia, jak aktywna jest partycja z windowsem to komputer z niej wystartuje. Dlatego dziwne wydaje mi się instalowanie gruba gdzie indziej niż mbr. Wówcz "bezmyślne przepisywanie z manuala" daje pozytywne rezultaty.

----------

## MOL_PL

 *Quote:*   

> Tak OT nie zauwazyles czegos dziwnego? Np. tego ze partycje sie Tobie nachodza?

 

Nie nachodzą, tylko kończą się i zaczynają w tym samym cylindrze. Vista tak to podzieliła, minus jest taki że tracę trochę miejsca ale z tego co pogooglowałem to jest to bezpieczne.

Co do gruba, to po prostu go nie próbowałem, a problem tutaj jest taki że Xp instalowany po Viscie, zapewne popatrzył która partycja jest active i na nią wpisał swoje MBR zamazując Vistę. Następnym razem zrobię tak że przed każdym OSem zmienia ACTIVE na partycję gdzie będzie OS instalowany i wtedy ( tak sądzę ) wszystko powinno śmigać.

----------

## Piecia

 *MOL_PL wrote:*   

> a problem tutaj jest taki że Xp instalowany po Viscie, zapewne popatrzył która partycja jest active i na nią wpisał swoje MBR zamazując Vistę.

 

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Boot_Record

 *Quote:*   

> Sektor rozruchowy partycji może posiadać własny program rozruchowy, co wykorzystuje program NT OS Loader służący do uruchamiania systemów operacyjnych z rodziny Windows NT, z wyjątkiem Windows Vista. 

 

I jeszcze to: http://www.wincert.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=1186 fakt że to dla grub4dos. Interesuje mnie wpis chainloader /plik.

I może coś od siebie, nie widzę sensu zakładania nowego wątka.

[OT]

Posiadam kartę na pci recoverycard v12.1 PL, standardowo nie działa pod linuksem ale nie o to chodzi. 

Sterowniki do tej karty nadpisuję mbr(trudno mi powiedzieć czy coś więcej robi). Jako że grub mi jest potrzebny to spróbowałem zrobić kopię mbru po zainstalowaniu sterowników do tej karty. 

```
dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr bs=512 count=1
```

 i następnie przywróciłem gruba. 

 *Quote:*   

> Normally, the boot loader is embedded in the "boot sector" of the partition on which the operating system is installed.

 

Stąd opcja chainloader +1 dla windowsa.

 *Quote:*   

> 13.3.4 chainloader
> 
> ------------------
> 
>  -- Command: chainloader [`--force'] file
> ...

 

No i do tego zmierzam czy w ten sposób mogę załadować ichnie sterowniki które były umieszczone w mbr a potem skopiowane do pliku mbr?

Zależy mi bardzo na grubie ale także na tej karcie. Na razie gruba zainstalowałem do na sda1, za pomocą dd zrobiłem kopię i przez windosowego bootloadera ładuję gruba. Wolałbym jednak na odwrót. Jakaś idea?

Podam więcej informacji tylko muszę je pospisywać.[/quote][/OT]

----------

## dylon

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  Wszyscy to chyba bezmyślnie przepisują z manuala bez wnikania w zasadność.

 

Nie do konca. Fakt, ze obecnie nie sprawdzalem czy dziala bez, ale zostalo mi to w grubie za czasow osobnego dysku z win2k i win98. Wtedy bez makeactive, chainloadera i mapowania dyskow nie chcialo ich bootowac.

Teraz ostal mi sie jeden dysk z linuksem i winxp - wywalilem tylko mapowanie a reszta zostala  :Smile:  a skoro dziala to nie ruszam  :Razz: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Nie do konca. Fakt, ze obecnie nie sprawdzalem czy dziala bez, ale zostalo mi to w grubie za czasow osobnego dysku z win2k i win98. Wtedy bez makeactive, chainloadera i mapowania dyskow nie chcialo ich bootowac.

 

O widzisz! To jest argument! Może rzeczywiście dla starszych Windowsów to jest obowiązkowe. Jeśli tak, to wszystko jasne.

----------

## Piecia

Mam pytanie. Na jednym kompie zainstalowałem gruba na sda1(wcześniej był na sda). Pod windowsem zrobiłem fixmbr i zainstalowałem sterowniki karty o której pisałem wcześniej. Skopiowałem sobie 512 bajtów z sda. Przeniosłem obraz sda1(z katalogiem /boot) i partycją windowsową na 2 komputer. Za pomocą dd przekopiowałem te 512 bajtów na ten drugi komputer i zrestartowałem komputer. Okazało się że stary grub będący na sda ciągle jest. DD nie powinno przekopiować programu rozruchowego z pierwszego komputera? Czy instalowanie gruba na dowolnej partycji/dysku nadpisuje 512 bajtów czy coś więcej?

----------

